# [RISOLTO] dev-qt/qt-creator-4.8.2

## Maxxx

Ciao a tutti,

aggiornando il sistema ho un problema con dev-qt/qt-creator-4.8.2

Ho cercato su google ma non ho trovato niente. Anche sul forum mi sembra che non ci sia niente al riguardo.

Questo è il log:

https://pastebin.com/FhAbvEDZLast edited by Maxxx on Sat Jul 04, 2020 2:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dovresti postare il build.log completo, in quello che hai linkato non vedo il reale errore

----------

## Maxxx

Ci provo... con wgetpaste non mi funziona

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Usa Firefox Send fino a file da 1GB non devi registrarti.

----------

## Maxxx

Ecco il log intero:

https://send.firefox.com/download/d32353f1a2651783/#rnx1uSwXuPM9RPOrJP6u5w

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lclangFormat

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lclangToolingInclusions

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lclangToolingCore

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lclangRewrite

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lclangLex

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lclangBasic

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
```

E' un bug non compila con clang 10, ma sembra che hanno corretto con una patch per la versione 4.12.x

----------

## Maxxx

Ho avuto una mezzoretta che non mi andava internet. Ora rifunziona.

Ho visto quel link solo che non sono capace ad installare una patch.

Cosa dovrei fare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Fai prima a smacherare la versione 4.12.3

----------

## Maxxx

Mi da questo:

 *Quote:*   

> francesco /home/francesco # emerge --ask =dev-qt/qt-creator-4.12.3
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

U non trovo dove è mascherato ">=dev-qt/qtquicktimeline-5.12.3:5"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok mi sa che non puoi smascherare questa versione perche' richiede per l'appunto qtquicktimeline ma in portage c'e' solo la versione 5.15 e purtroppo se hai installato una versione diversa di qt non puoi installarla.

Penso che un'altra soluzione, e' installare clang:8

----------

## Maxxx

Io di clang ho già il 10... va solo con l'8?

Altrimenti, qt-creator è indispensabile oppure posso mascherarlo ed evitare di installarlo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Io di clang ho già il 10... va solo con l'8?

 

Con la 8 sono abbastanza sicuro che compili

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Altrimenti, qt-creator è indispensabile oppure posso mascherarlo ed evitare di installarlo?

 

E' un ide non penso che sia indispensabile. Che pacchetto lo richiede (equery d dev-qt/qt-creator)?

----------

## Maxxx

```
francesco /home/francesco # equery d dev-qt/qt-creator

 * These packages depend on dev-qt/qt-creator:

francesco /home/francesco # 

```

Quasi quasi lo maschero fino a che non hanno risolto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se non lo richiede nessuno puoi anche rimuoverlo, prova con emerge -cp dev-qt/qt-creator per vedere se effettivamente nessuno lo usa.

----------

## Maxxx

Alla fine l'ho mascherato e non ho avuto altri problemi.

Tantissime grazie per il tuo prezioso aiuto, come al solito.

----------

## Maxxx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se non lo richiede nessuno puoi anche rimuoverlo, prova con emerge -cp dev-qt/qt-creator per vedere se effettivamente nessuno lo usa.

 

Per ora lo lascio, poi vedrò.

----------

